# La Casa del Habanos in Seoul Korea



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Anyone been here? I looked it up on the Habanos S.A. site and thinking about checking it out while I'm here the next few days. If I do, I'll be sure to post some pron! My mouth is watering...


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

sounds like a good one mate
gotta have pics of the walk in humidor


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Danimal said:


> Anyone been here? I looked it up on the Habanos S.A. site and thinking about checking it out while I'm here the next few days. If I do, I'll be sure to post some pron! My mouth is watering...


Send a PM to IHT or CopperTop. I think they've spent some time in Korea -- maybe they went.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

I can only dream how awesome that is, walking into a CDLH. Look forward to hearing about your experience.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

galaga said:


> Send a PM to IHT or CopperTop. I think they've spent some time in Korea -- maybe they went.


it is no longer an actual LCDH, it was bought out by a private owner. Coppertop has been to it a couple times. it's in the lobby area of a downtown hotel. supposedly the prices are about double what you would pay if you were to figure what they cost if you bought a box from a regular vendor (which is odd, cuz in europe they only charge you what a single would cost if you figured it per cigar for the full box price). also, heard they were really wet.

they're reportedly real. i'll let mike know about this topic, maybe he can chime in.

i know that if you go by some of the army posts up by the DMZ, don't bother... they're either fake, or they're real but 5x the price and aren't taken care of (which always pissed me off, some ex-army guy raping current army guys and not even taking care of his stock, what a fuggin putz).


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Danimal said:


> Anyone been here? I looked it up on the Habanos S.A. site and thinking about checking it out while I'm here the next few days. If I do, I'll be sure to post some pron! My mouth is watering...


As IHT just stated it is no longer an LCDH, it is still in the Grand Innercontinental but is privately owned and operated. When the gentleman bought it they were going to close it completely and he made LCDH a deal where he could still get cigars from Pacific Cigar Co.

Their cigars are pretty expensive so be prepared too pay out the nose. I think I paid $80 for 5 or 6 cigars; or about $16 a stick, keep in mind one of those was a Trini Fundadores.

Have fun.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I just found this thread. I went to the Store at the Grand Intercontinental. The prices are steep. If it's not an LCDH, I wish the LCDH would update as such.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=75833


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

you might also want to check out Davidoff's in the Shilla Hotel


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll definately remember that the next time I'm here.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I was at the shop at the Intercontinental Grand at Samsung Plaza today. I picked up an information pamphlett that indicates Pierre Limited is the exclusive Importer and Distributor of Havanas into Korea. They list several locations in the pamphlet.

I did a quick google search on Pierre Limited and found their website. There are several more locations listed on their website.

I further tried to find an association between Pacific Cigar Co. and Pierre Limited but could not come up with any information.

Further, if Pierre Limited is the Exclusive Importer, would the Davidoff shop get their Havanas from this Importer or does Davidoff have other channels for importing? I ask because the Davidoff shop is not listed as a distributor for Pierre Limited.

I did notice however, the boxes used to package cigars do indicate PCA Limited.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

There are one or two cigar specialty shops in the airport itself, although I can't remember the names. A few of the duty free shops had some cigars as well, and most didn't look terribly too bad.

Then again, it was 3AM when I was going through and I had been awake for nearly 30 hours at that point, so my analysis may have been off.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd noticed the cigars in the duty free shops, but hadn't seen the specialty shops last time I was through. Were the specialty shops near the Duty Free Shops?


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I haven't heard of if but it sounds real sweet..what to do its like a little kid going into a candy store.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

> they're either fake, or they're real but 5x the price and aren't taken care of (which always pissed me off, some ex-army guy raping current army guys and not even taking care of his stock, what a fuggin putz)


Agreed.


----------

